
Ask HN: My apartment's management is forcing me to watch Dish TV, what do I do? - titomc
As per the mail I got, apartment management has tied up with Dish TV and I have to cancel my Centurylink internet and subscribe to dishtv cable &amp; internet. They stated this as cost of living. I do not want cable,just internet. But I don&#x27;t have a choice ?<p>Here is the pdf I got in my mail today. 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;db.tt&#x2F;eh7OgCXv
======
osi
see if you can use this as leverage to get out of your lease.

~~~
titomc
I like the place, except this new policy.

